
Senators Letter to Comcast to Open Its 'Public WiFi' to the Public [pdf] - caution
https://www.wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/050720%20Wyden%20Letter%20to%20Comcast%20RE%20Free%20Student%20Acces%20to%20Wi-Fi1.pdf
======
rasengan
I understand why these senators want this. However, it is very odd for a
government to try to force a private business to do something this way.

